# Electric Bike magazine



## raindog (4 Feb 2012)

The 4th issue of Electric Bike magazine is now available and online FREE in it's digital version here http://issuu.com/electricbikemag/docs/electricbike04


----------



## lozcs (6 Feb 2012)

There is also an iphone app to read them all - search for iEBM


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2012)

Ohh is this full of Garmins, DI2 and EPS ?


----------



## col (6 Feb 2012)

Interesting read ,cheers


----------



## 400bhp (6 Feb 2012)

Do they publish something for the car enthusiast too?

Leg powered Car Mag.


----------



## col (6 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> Do they publish something for the car enthusiast too?
> 
> Leg powered Car Mag.


 You need Rockridge publishing for that?


----------



## bikepete (6 Feb 2012)

Just updated it on Issuu which seems to have broken the link - sorry - Issue 4 now at:

http://issuu.com/electricbikemag/docs/electricbike04a


----------

